# The season begins!



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Went out to the long wall at Mentor Headlands yesterday and landed a nice fresh fish. Got another one today. It is still early and the fishing was slow, but it beats the summer I had. Both fish were caught on jig and maggots up against the wall. I only saw one other fish caught while I was out there each day. If you're coming from a long ways, I'd save the gas until the water temps drop some more.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

nice steelhead, what did you use??


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

nice fish! i can't wait for it to cool down some more up there so i can make a trip home from school to get out after some steelies this year!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hey Joel, those are some beauts! congrats man.



> Both fish were caught on jig and maggots up against the wall.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice glad to see its almost time again!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Way to go Joel, nice to start the season early. Glad to hear you got out.


----------



## rpaisie (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone heard how they are doing further east? I wonder if the fishing is any better out that way.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I went further east today. Saw a lot of fish jumping, but no takers.


----------



## hookedonfishing79 (Sep 21, 2008)

I fished edgewater, and also the rock just past the emerald necklace. I am originally from the westside but just recently moved to the mentor area. I have heard there are a lot of great silver bullet spots to fish, like the Grand River, and the Chagrin River. After reading some posts, It looks like the headlands is a good spot for pitching spoons in the early stage of the season. Now at the headlands are we talking about that long hike out to the litehouse? Again I am unfamiliar with the my new stomping grounds, and would appreciate some helpful tips. 
Thanks

Matt
Of course I got :S today


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

i usually fish on the chagrin right near the lake at place called borac's boat landing. it produces some nice steelhead 20-23 inches . it's off of lakeshore blvd.


----------



## hookedonfishing79 (Sep 21, 2008)

lakeshore blvd. what side street do I turn on to


----------



## hookedonfishing79 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking , early in season at the spot you are talking about should I be using spoons or jig/maggot


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Headlands is a good place early in the season, but it is a LONG walk on some tough rocks. You can hit the Fairport Pier too, which is equally productive. Spoons work, but you'll catch more fish on jig and maggots. It's just a matter of preference for most out there.

Boracs is a decent place to fish, but you're better off going a little upriver. Much of that area around Boracs is private and you'll get kicked off.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

archman said:


> Headlands is a good place early in the season, but it is a LONG walk on some tough rocks. You can hit the Fairport Pier too, which is equally productive. Spoons work, but you'll catch more fish on jig and maggots. It's just a matter of preference for most out there.
> 
> Boracs is a decent place to fish, but you're better off going a little upriver. Much of that area around Boracs is private and you'll get kicked off.


you have to pay $2.00


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

hookedonfishing79 said:


> lakeshore blvd. what side street do I turn on to


coming from cleveland i think it's on the right


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish I am hopeing to be back up by thursday, hope this warm spell won't slow them down.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

nice fish Joel!!!!! Ive been getting some here and there in the grand but no real numbers yet.... Pm me ur number, i switch phones and lost everyones ####


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice fish Joel keep up the good work and glad you got into them


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice fish, congrats. We need more rain bad. This dry spell seems like its keeping the fish that are in really tight lipped and in active. The forecast doesn't look so great for a while either.

Bob, was that you I saw down at the Rock today flipping a twister tail around? Thought u looked familiar but couldn't put my finger on who it was until you had left.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hooked six and landed four the other day.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice fish Archman.

I decided to fish also and found some last Sunday with this being my second one of the day.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Mepps3 said:


> Nice fish Archman.
> 
> I decided to fish also and found some last Sunday with this being my second one of the day.


Where was that and what did you use?? NICE FISH!!!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

nice fish mepps, looks like your picking up right where you left out. thanks for sharin


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice Job and Report fellas.... 

Joel.. Glad to see you back out owning these fish...

Mepps great photos there.. thank you!

Frank


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

just checked a site from ohio division of wildlife and it has a fishing report about steelhead . check it out http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/FishingSubhomePage/fisheriesmanagementplaceholder/fishingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

dcfisherman said:


> Where was that and what did you use?? NICE FISH!!!


I was on the eastside on the lower end of trib using king eggs in pink sack. That steelhead gave me the best battle so far on the centerpin


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That ODNR fishing report was actually one of the better ones I saw for steelhead. Typically, they are something like "fish the mouth to Daniels Park". Gee, thanks.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job joel!
The second one had a bit of color to it!


----------

